# Modificacion de etapa preamplificadora a Válvulas



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 26, 2010)

Diseño de etapa preamplificadora a Válvulas

Buen dia, Estoy tratando de armar una sencilla etapa preamplificadora a válvulas y para ello cuento con un arsenal de válvulas 18042 de Philips con sus respectivos transformadores de alimentación, estas válvulas son Pentodos amplificadores de banda ancha, necesitan una tensión de filamento de 18V a diferencia de las más conocidas (EF83, EF86, etc.), sin embargo, conseguí unos circuitos de pre amplificación basados en las EF83 y EF86 y quisiera saber que debo modificar para que la válvula 18042 de Philips trabaje como remplazo de alguna de las dos  (EF83 o EF86).
Debo aclarar que no soy un entendido en el tema y por eso es que estoy solicitando la ayuda de la gente del foro.

A continuación subo las hojas de datos de las válvulas mencionadas junto con los circuitos de pre amplificación señalados.



*Nota: El texto de este post esta pasado por el corrector de ortografía de Microsoft.*


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

Es sencillo, todas las valvulas te trabajaran sin problemas aparentes. Las valvulas se diseñan para aplicaciones especificas, pero siguen trabajando como amplificadores.
Ahora bien... que quieres amplificar? supongo que audio.
Que piensas conectar en la entrada y que sera en la salida? un amplificador de poder?
Esta facil lo que quieres hacer, solo necesito estos datos:
Impedancia de entrada.
Impedancia de salida.
voltaje pico a pico de entrada
Voltaje pico a pico de salida

Revise los datasheet de tus valvulas y tienen potencia suficiente para cargas de 1k aprox en la salida.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 26, 2010)

Bueno, te comento la impedancia de entrada puede variar, ya que puede tratarse de un pre para micrófonos dinámicos y de condensador, o puede ser para micrófonos de instrumento de alta impedancia, tambien puede ser para audio a nivel de línea, en todo caso puede colocarse en la entrada una Resistencia para seleccionar el tipo de entrada como está ilustrado en el circuito de más abajo.
La impedancia de salida tendría que ser lo más baja posible.
El voltaje pico a pico de entrada calculo unos 10mV
El de voltaje de salida de cómo mucho  5V pico a pico
Para adaptar los niveles de voltaje calculo utilizaría un Pad, o algo así.
Corrígeme en lo que sea necesario, por favor.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

Aqui el problema, es queno es un pre sencillo, porque se tienen diferentes entradas de diferentes impedancias y niveles de voltaje.
Habra que hacer una etapa preamplificadora por cada una de tus entradas... Algo asi como una mezcladora que tiene diferentes tipos de entrada (microfonos dinamicos y de fuente fantasma y entradas rca comunes). Creo que son los tres tipos de entradas que necesitas.
Osease, tres entradas, con tres tubos con sus diseños particulares de circuito, y un tubo de salida. Un selector o mezclador, y un control de volumen master... 
Es correcta mi intuicion?


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 26, 2010)

es el camino, sé que es imposible hacer un todo en uno con una sola válvula, pero la situación que describís es la real, podría tener una válvula para micrófonos, otra para instrumentos y una para nivel de línea, además un mezclador y un ecualizador, me gusta la idea!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

Safo el diseño de un ecualizador a valvulas... Si con opamps es complicado... Bueno pensando un ecualizador activo, si nos metemos con un pasivo, hay algunos ya posteados.
Entiendes por ecualizador activo y pasivo?
en este caso, podemos meter el ecualizador pasivo entre el mezclador y la valvula de salida, con un control para master volume.
Entonces no estamos hablando de un pre, estamos hablando de un mezclador...


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 27, 2010)

Está bien tu planteamiento, me parece lo más cercano a lo que busco, el ecualizador puede ser pasivo como el que está en los circuitos que puse más arriba, ahora como polarizamos cada válvula?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 27, 2010)

Pues ese ecualizador simple es un ejemplo de un ecualizador pasivo... Incluso podriamos usar ese si gustas.
Para polarizar, usaremos 110V de AC, ya rectificado, trabajaremos con 170V. Para no complicar el circuito con reguladores.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 27, 2010)

Interesante, no sé bien que voltajes entregan los trafos que tengo acá, de lo que si estoy seguro es que son para estas válvulas, necesitas algún dato de estos trafos?, no creo que sea necesario pero si no cuenta con el dato, y el resto de los componentes los mantenemos en sus valores? O sea, la resistencia que va al ánodo desde el +B por lo que veo es de alrededor de 200K, la que va desde el +B a la segunda rejilla es de 1M, la R de alrededor de 2K desde el cátodo a GND, hay dos circuitos muy similares arriba, podemos usarlos como base?


----------



## crimson (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola Vinyl, estuve mirando viejas revistas "Radio Chassis" de la época de 1957 y alrededores y está el circuito de entrada de una consola de radiodifusión que usaban en una radio de entonces, tipo "Radio Splendid". Era una consola nacional (Osvaldo Mauro) que tenía este truco pàra ahorrarse el transformador de entrada, que se ve que en ese tiempo también era caro. Está en la primer figura. El inconveniente de este sistema es que no es entrada balanceada, que por experiencia te digo que no es ningún problema con 6mts o menos de cable. El truco de conexión lo hago en la figura 2, donde hay una Canon XLR3 de micrófono: la pata 1 va al metal del chassis, la pata 3 va a la masa del preamplificador, esto es donde se conectan las resistencias de grilla y cátodo, justo en ese punto, cerca de la lámpara. Esto elimina los loops de masa, la malla del cable blindado es una prolongación del chassis y la débil señal del micrófono va directo a la válvula. Otra desventaja de este circuito es su alta impedancia de salida, pero la cosa se arregla con un seguidor por cátodo, se puede usar el pentodo como triodo sin problemas en este caso. Para los transformadores he usado dos trafos "espalda con espalda", dos comunes de dicroica de 50W y anda al pelo, te aisla de la red y podés sacarle mucha más corriente de la que necesita el pre. Bueno, es cuestión de experimentarlo nomás, y escuchar los resultados, que no dudo serán muy buenos. Saludos C


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 27, 2010)

Muy interesante aporte Crimson, y no esperaba menos de vos , me imagino que las resistencias de las entradas en paralelo son para adaptar las impedancias de entrada, entre mic, line y en el medio para Hi-Z (instrumento) no?
La segunda imagen es muy alentadora tambien, son dos datos muy interesantes de hecho, lo de los trafos no se me hubiera ocurrido!!! Y tampoco lo del canon pero explícame bien eso del loop que no caigo todavía , 
Ah! Y otra cosa, los equipos que estoy desmantelando para conseguir las válvulas tienen los trafos de alimentación, así que espero no tener que comprar trafos de dicro, sin embargo es un interesante aporte para cuando quiera armar otra cosa a válvulas


----------



## crimson (Mar 27, 2010)

Lo del loop es simple, fijate que en los primeros preamplificadores se conectaba la malla a chassis y el vivo a la entrada del preamplificador, por lo que en el camino por el chassis se sumaban en la entrada del preamplificador la señal del micrófono y la inducción del propio chassis, provicada por los transformadores. Esto hacía que a la salida tuviéramos la señal del micrófono + la inducción del chassis por la ganancia de la válvula preamplificadora. Al tener separadas la masa de chassis de la masa de micrófono ya no existe este efecto, porque el cable de "masa micrófono" está protegido por el blindaje de la malla. Así y todo yo voy a investigar el tema de los transformadores de audio. Lo primero que me voy a hacer es un medidor de impedancias de audio, es un circuito complejo que lo tengo en una revista "Nueva Electrónica" española, porque el mayor problema de un transformador de audio es empezarlo, esto es ¿cuántas espiras lleva para que me de una entrada de 600 ohm? Si hay que calcularlo es un despiole, porque depende del material a utilizar, en cambio con el impedancí,etro voy dandole espiras y midiendo hasta obtener la impedancia requerida, luego el secundario sale por fórmula. Saludos C


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 29, 2010)

Una disculpa por dejar abandonado un poco este tema, pero ando saturadisimo de actividades, pero no hay problema.
Estimado vinil, entonces quedamos hacer un pequeño mezclador con un ecualizador tres bandas pasivo?


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 29, 2010)

Claro, yo justamente estoy destripando el modulo que tiene las válvulas para poder precisarte las características del transformador. Para que no tengas que calcular cada etapa para cada impedancia de entrada, estaría bien utilizar el circuito que nos facilito Crimson, te parece viable?
En él, la impedancia de entrada se puede adaptar por medio de una llave que conmuta unas resistencias que están en paralelo con la impedancia de entrada de la válvula, a la salida podemos conectar el ecualizador y luego un seguidor por cátodo para bajar la impedancia de salida, estoy muy herrado?


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Mar 29, 2010)

Antiworldx estuve con el equipo como te había dicho y averigüe las tensiones de fuente, son: 246V, 86V y -20V de corriente continua, espero que este dato sirva para nuestro diseño, lo más interesante es que cuando conecte este equipo encendieron todas las válvulas!!! No pensé que iba a estar en funcionamiento…..


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 18, 2010)

Bueno, estuve un poco ocupado estas semanas, pero pude hacer algo, ya empecé con un pequeño diseño a ver qué les parece, acepto críticas constructivas.

Es en realidad una placa de prueba para probar la “calidad” de sonido de esta válvula con el audio….


----------



## crimson (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola Vinyl, está bueno el pre, lo único que le agregaría es una resistencia llamada "de escape" para que no quede cargado el capacitor de paso entre la válvula y el integrado. Saludos C


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 18, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Vinyl, está bueno el pre, lo único que le agregaría es una resistencia llamada "de escape" para que no quede cargado el capacitor de paso entre la válvula y el integrado. Saludos C



 Interesante, lo voy a agregarrrrrr
el operacional lo voy a cambiar por otra válvula despues (si la prueba sale bien) para poder darle "Drive" y distorsionar un poquito, quiero escuchar un poco de distorsión valvular…..
Gracias otra vez C!


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 22, 2010)

Habia olvidado este hilo.

He revisado el ultimo circuito que pones. La resitencia de polarizacion de la reja pantalla 2 es demasiado grande, esto hara que el tubo no opere en la región adecuada. El resto parece bien.
Me surge una duda, vas a hacer híbrido el sistema? o piensas hacerlo enteramente valvular.
Porque se me ocurre, mejor hacer las entradas pre con operacionales, y las siguientes salidas con tubos. La razón? pues es mas facil calcular las ganancias requeridas con los opamp que con los tubos.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 22, 2010)

> Habia olvidado este hilo.






> e revisado el ultimo circuito que pones. La resitencia de polarizacion de la reja pantalla 2 es demasiado grande, esto hara que el tubo no opere en la región adecuada.



Vi varios diseños que trabajan con ese valor, obviamente no eran las mismas válvulas, a lo mejor podría ir variando la R hasta encontrar su mejor punto de trabajo, no?



> Me surge una duda, vas a hacer híbrido el sistema? o piensas hacerlo enteramente valvular.



En realidad quiero hacerlo valvular, la etapa de salida es provisoria, este diseño es para probar la respuesta del tubo con audio, porque en realidad es para telefonía te muestro unas imágenes:


----------

